# Anyone teach nasty moves



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Any of you guys teach or learn nasty moves like crusafix and knee wheels and what about beeing heavy handed do you show your guys how to make your apponant uncomfortable

luv to hear what dirty tricks or moves you have up your sleeve , or if you wanna learn some :rofl:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nope im a gentleman when sparring, i don my top hat and white gloves and unleash pleasant pugilisation upon my fellow combatant


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i was convicted of rape .. and then bit my opponenets ear off .. nothing dirtier than that

can you guess who i am ? keep it secret though


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

hold on il have to look pugilisation up is it a move


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

marc said:


> Nope im a gentleman when sparring, i don my top hat and white gloves and unleash pleasant pugilisation upon my fellow combatant


:laugh: :thumb


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Come on you dont get any street forum cred if you dont know any


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

my boxing coach use to tell us to follow close hooks thru with a elbow if u miss and make it look like an accident lol... where u from mrbigstuff?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Now we are talking , but elbows are allowed in mma dude you got to be stronger than that

im in cheshire at the moment


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

When youre on top on floor, use your knee and hit him in the balls ..

Elbow him across the eye .. will cut him up

you could always try and become wolverine and just let blades fly out of ya glvoes .. that would be dirty


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not in sparring but in a fight, when you have a guy in the clinch and are throwing knees slap the back of his head with each knee you throw, its not much but it can be disorientating and hence why hits to the back of the head ae illegal.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

come on fellars you have to have better shit in your lockers than that


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

if your in scarf hold, poke the fingers in the eye or fish hook, works best with a gi.

this isnt my tip, but something a mate told me they used in judo comps

when in the thai clinch, come under the oppontents head/neck with your head and push their head backwards. Having your head shaved with grate on their skin too.

other cheeky ones, which we would always aviod sparring, coz its team mates you dont want to injure, when seeing a teep coming your way, lift your knee straight up, and their foot sole hits the hard knee. or with blocking roundhouses to the midsection, sink your elbow low to catch on their foot

few more, but gotta keep them to myself :tuf


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Yo , sparing or not dont they deserve to get blocked in such away becuase they are try to hit you

i think people are holding there tricks back here surely a fight is a fight

exept for the finger in the eye mybe


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

there are rules though

also, if you were ****ed up .. shove your hand up his arse .. cant get dirties than that . eww


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

o shit your a black belt know look at your profile , im not messin with you

but i do like that one it might save you some time


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry I think I'm confused, is this like dirty tactics you would use in a fight or sparring?

In a fight I'll do anything I can get away with, if your ina triangle check the guys oikl, if the ref don't see it good for you and you can bet the guy will loosen the triangle just out of sheer surprise.

The escape from thia clinch with the crossface is a move I always teach as not everyone can get the other escapes especaily since the bringing the hips in defence is just handing a wrestler a take down.

The slapping the back of head while in the clinch works and hurts, slap yourself on teh back of your head lightly at the base of your skull, see how it feels then imagine yoru adrenaline pumping in a fight and you doing that to some one with both hands while kneeing him in the guts.

On the other side, I know alot of guys that slink into the bathrooms before a fight to take breathing aids, stronger stuff than Vicks but I'm not really sure if it makes a difference but I have seen fighters get disqaulified for being caught with it just in there gear bag before a fight.

If your trying to choke some one and can't quite lock it in, go for the scary choke and cover there mouth and nose with your arm, watch them freak out and give up a stupid position


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I know loads from karate dayz...but one Thai one I'll share which is illegal in the ring and will get you a nice stretch if you use in on the street...I'll try and keep this breif:-

If your opponent gets you in a Thai type clinch (or just grabs the back of your head with hands clasps)...drop your head down to the left or right of their chest i.e just above either nipple (keep your hands up so you don't get kneed), know get a bear hug on their lower back and pull towards yourself and slightly upward (at this point your forhead will be right up against em so they cannot get any power sghots to your face/head) at the same time push your headfthru them - this will cause one of 2 reactions 1 their legs will collapse and they will sink to their knees (and you now have control over them) or 2 you break their back - courtesy of a European Champ and yeah, if you nail it it does work - JUST TAKE IT VERY EASY WHEN PRACTISING...if you want anymore just read any army combat book and then get ready to go to jail...because judges do not like A) someone who trains in a martial art fighting on the street B)Unecessary force.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Si-K said:


> I know loads from karate dayz...but one Thai one I'll share which is illegal in the ring and will get you a nice stretch if you use in on the street...I'll try and keep this breif:-
> 
> If your opponent gets you in a Thai type clinch (or just grabs the back of your head with hands clasps)...drop your head down to the left or right of their chest i.e just above either nipple (keep your hands up so you don't get kneed), know get a bear hug on their lower back and pull towards yourself and slightly upward (at this point your forhead will be right up against em so they cannot get any power sghots to your face/head) at the same time push your headfthru them - this will cause one of 2 reactions 1 their legs will collapse and they will sink to their knees (and you now have control over them) or 2 you break their back - courtesy of a European Champ and yeah, if you nail it it does work - JUST TAKE IT VERY EASY WHEN PRACTISING...if you want anymore just read any army combat book and then get ready to go to jail...because judges do not like A) someone who trains in a martial art fighting on the street B)Unecessary force.


we used this all the time in sparring, but its illegal in the ring coz you cannot hold round the lower back. the way to stop this is to scoot your hips back and shoulder into their face.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I know :thumb ...shoulod not use it in sparring imo - coz when done full on your opponent will collapse.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I spent half a year doing Krav Maga. I'm pretty sure most of that shit will never be allowed in the octagon.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

did a lesson in krav maga, yea its all street appliacation defense, seems that they like the ol' groin kick, very dirty lol


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

Theres a few pressure points that work well from in close, mainly just to annoy & get a reaction. There's a great 1 to get someone to untuck there chin while trying a rear naked, used it many times on the doors. Never in sparring though as that would be rude.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

using the blade of the hand, between the base of the thumb/top of wrist, pulling under the nose is an easy way to open the neck up for the rear naked choke


----------

